# Age of Empires I Rise of Rome Farbfehler



## Greyda (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte einfach mal wieder den ersten Teil von AoE spielen weil ich das Spiel einfach klasse finde. Doch dann gibt es immer diesen blöden Grafikfehler. Und der alte Tipp mit explorer.exe schließen funktioniert leider nicht. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? Ich hab schon alles probiert, mit Kompatibilitätsmodus und 256 Farben, usw., hilft leider alles nichts!

Habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit und eine Sapphire Radeon HD6870. Ich habe auch schoneinmal AoE auf diesem PC gespielt, aber das ist schon lange her. Liegt es evtl an Windowsupdates?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,

Grüße Greydiz


----------



## Greyda (16. Februar 2014)

Hat wirklich niemand ne Idee?


----------



## Valedo (20. Februar 2014)

Stelle eine andere Auflösung ein, dann wieder die alte Auflösung. Das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Greyda (1. März 2014)

Okay danke!
Ingame oder auf dem Desktop? 

Ich hab beides probiert, scheint aber irgendwie nichts zu helfen..

Grüße


----------



## Shona (1. März 2014)

Schau mal hier Age of Empires Age of Empires 2 - Fehlerbehebung Windows 7 - ComputerBase Forum vielleicht funktioniert irgendwas davon auch mit AoE I

Hier Age of Empires Age of Empires 2 - Fehlerbehebung Windows 7 - Seite 3 - ComputerBase Forum für AoE I und es soll helfen

und ansonsten mal hier http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1298647 durchschauen was sonst noch geschrieben wurde


----------



## Greyda (1. März 2014)

Danke dafür dass du dir soviel Mühe gibtst, hilft aber alles leider nichts. 

Grüße


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

Wurde das Problem inzwischen schon gelöst?


----------



## Greyda (21. März 2014)

Nein leider nicht. Ich habe zwar den XP-Modus installiert  und es dort nochmal alles probiert, doch da kann ich nichtmal das Spiel starten.

Es kommt eine Meldung dass ich überprüfen soll ob meine Hardware DirectDraw kompatibel ist. Wenn ich bei dxdiag nachschaue lässt es sich im XP-Modus nicht aktivieren, bei Windows 7 ist es jedoch aktiviert.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was dabei zu tun ist.

Grüße


----------

